# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Deerveil (8. März 2012)

Ich würde jemanden suchen, der mir die Rolle der Auferstehung schickt. Der Char wäre Punkey, ein Goblin auf dem Server Taerar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, wenn mir jemand hilft


----------



## MC Assa (8. März 2012)

Ich kann dir gerne eine Schicken


----------



## Crankworkx (8. März 2012)

Ich habe dir bereits eine Einladung vom Server Blackrock geschickt.


----------

